# Arrgh



## mondeo (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/ski/tenday/USVT0125?from=36hr_topnav_ski

:angry:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/ski/tenday/USVT0125?from=36hr_topnav_ski
> 
> :angry:



 +1


----------



## Zand (Mar 17, 2009)

Whats wrong with that? Short-duration system tomorrow night and outta here Thursday. Maybe a bit frozen Friday but a nice weekend and right through early next week. The chance of showers out on day 9 is exactly that... a chance. Otherwise, nice spring afternoons.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 17, 2009)

Zand said:


> Whats wrong with that? Short-duration system tomorrow night and outta here Thursday. Maybe a bit frozen Friday but a nice weekend and right through early next week. The chance of showers out on day 9 is exactly that... a chance. Otherwise, nice spring afternoons.


That would be fine...in April. But we haven't had any real snow in March as of yet. And what's there just keeps on melting.

I'm becoming more and more afraid I've killed the season by buying powder skis in February.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2009)

Definitely worst March in recent years for lack of snow. Very unusual for March... which often days have warm days and some rain... but also generally always has one of two big dumps to make up for offending warmer and rainy days. When life gives you lemons... get out there and enjoy some fine spring skiing. Just don't expect many areas to go to far into April at this rate.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Definitely worst March in recent years for lack of snow. Very unusual for March... which often days have warm days and some rain... but also generally always has one of two big dumps to make up for offending warmer and rainy days. When life gives you lemons... get out there and enjoy some fine spring skiing. Just don't expect many areas to go to far into April at this rate.



seriously awful snow totals so far this month.  Praying for a 2007 rally, but St. Pats has already past.  

I'm trying to remain optimistic and enjoy the great spring conditions, but.....

Winter needs a rally to send things to late innings (late April) or OT (May) otherwise the lift serviced game might called after the fifth inning (mid April)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks like a nice stretch of spring skiing before possible rain/snow..this weekend looks $$$..fast groomers in the AM..soft bumps in the PM..instead of worrying what the calender says..just enjoy every day out there..


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Looks like a nice stretch of spring skiing before possible rain/snow..this weekend looks $$$..fast groomers in the AM..soft bumps in the PM..instead of worrying what the calender says..just enjoy every day out there..



+1


----------



## billski (Mar 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Looks like a nice stretch of spring skiing before possible rain/snow..this weekend looks $$$..fast groomers in the AM..soft bumps in the PM..instead of worrying what the calender says..just enjoy every day out there..



+2
I'm following the snowpack.  Looking at Friday and the Weekend.  It's dropping fast.  I don't want to be kicking myself waiting for the illusive storm that never came.  We've had bad springs before, there's always next year.  








The stake at Mani is holding up pretty well


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 18, 2009)

ugh...winter is over and no chance for extra innings.....

you could still go out west....


----------



## hammer (Mar 18, 2009)

billski said:


> +2
> I'm following the snowpack.  Looking at Friday and the Weekend.  It's dropping fast.  I don't want to be kicking myself waiting for the illusive storm that never came.  We've had bad springs before, there's always next year.


+3

Learn to live with thin spots, follow the sun, and wax your skis...it might be a bit early but it seems like we've had some great spring conditions...


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 18, 2009)

Hands down one of the worst second halves of 'winter' in recent memory. The weather feels a month later than it should. Even after the last few big storms in Feb/beginning of March, we have major thaw/rain. 

The prevailing pattern sucks and I worry that my last big trip of the year -to the loaf for reggae weekend- will pale in comparison to years past.

I wonder if Wachusett will even make it to closing day first weekend of april.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Hands down one of the worst second halves of 'winter' in recent memory. The weather feels a month later than it should. Even after the last few big storms in Feb/beginning of March, we have major thaw/rain.



I said it in the fall. We've been 2 weeks ahead of schedule all winter.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 18, 2009)

hammer said:


> +3
> 
> Learn to live with thin spots, follow the sun, and wax your skis...it might be a bit early but it seems like we've had some great spring conditions...



x2! 

Keep em' waxed up. Amazing what a difference fresh wax will do in spring snow. If I see a hint of white on the edges of the base, they get waxed. 

And bare spots can be fun.....jump over them...or wheelie over them.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 18, 2009)

Maybe if I take my snowtires off, that should bring us some good luck!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Maybe if I take my snowtires off, that should bring us some good luck!



I'll move the snowblower OUT of the garage and into the storrage shed tonight to help the cause!


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 18, 2009)

Johnskiismore said:


> Maybe if I take my snowtires off, that should bring us some good luck!



+1 ,  this always works for me too..


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2009)

Raining right now in the greater Plymouth Pemi/Baker region. Takes a lot of sun or a lot of snow to soften a rain/freeze event.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 19, 2009)

I was talking with my buddy last night who's big into snowmobiling. We were just amazed with how quickly things changed in Southern VT. He said a lot of guys up there are all calling it a season. I've seen some of the sled trails that cross roads and there are a lot of brown spots. March usually isn't like this.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 19, 2009)

Killington picked up two inches and it still looks soft out there. Should be a good day!


----------



## awf170 (Mar 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> seriously awful snow totals so far this month.  Praying for a 2007 rally, but St. Pats has already past.



Why does it matter that St. Pats day already past?  The '07 rally didn't start until April.  Before that snow came places were actually starting to close because they had so little snow.



tekweezle said:


> ugh...winter is over and no chance for extra innings.....



Sorry, but you're wrong.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Why does it matter that St. Pats day already past?  The '07 rally didn't start until April.  .




For sure...I was at Stowe the first week of April 2007..the week started off ho hum and became epic..


----------

